# Dual Boot: Missing Operating System (Ubuntu)



## Kounkountchek (20 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Je tente depuis quelques jours d'installer la dernière version 14.04 d'Ubuntu en dual boot sur mon MBA (mi 2011)

- J'ai crée une partition de 20Go (MS Dos) depuis l'utilitaire de disque (OSX)
- J'ai installé refind
- Je peux booter sur ma clé Ubuntu, j'ai crée 3 partitions sur la partition de 20 Go (SWAP 4Go, Bios 1Go et le reste pour le systeme en EXT4)
- Je lance l'install, pas de souci, lorsque c'est terminé et qu'il me demande de redemarrer je tombe bien sur refind qui me montre ma partition avec Linux installé mais lorsque je le lance:  *écran noir "Missing operating system..."*... et là je dois redemarrer... 

Une idée ? J'ai essayé d'abord une install d'Ubuntu Studio, puis avec Ubuntu tout court mais apparemment c'est pas ça. 

Merci.


----------

